

Keynote Kung-Fu: How Ninja’s Wireframe - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/ui/keynote-kung-fu-how-ninjas-wireframe/

======
nhangen
Both the video and slideshow can be found on the original source, which is
<http://keynotekungfu.com>

